

Apple Versus Google: Total Frikkin War - mikecane
http://ipadtest.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/apple-versus-google-total-frikkin-war/

======
pohl
Sometimes I wonder how much of this drama is staged, or at least welcomed, by
both parties.

I remember back in the 90s how the desktop war was always discussed in terms
of opposing giants. It was always PC versus Apple. There were a lot of
interesting competitors that had to struggle to get a mention: OS/2, NeXTstep,
BeOS. You see that in the browser wars, too, with how Opera has to struggle to
even get a mention.

The same pattern plays out in the DVCS space: it's always Git versus
Mercurial. Sorry bzr, no mention for you.

So I wonder, is this enormous conflict between titans really just their way of
freezing Windows Phone 7 and Palm out of the trade press?

~~~
sreque
At least with git vs. mercurial, I'm pretty sure there's no marketing
department on either side scheming to start a war between each other to choke
out the other alternatives. Similarly, both Apple and Google might welcome the
press, but that's very different from actually staging it.

------
nopal
Re: video: I don't think the average user cares about playing DiVX/XViD/etc.
That's a niche's niche.

Re: internet: Apple's products are almost as prepared as Froyo for accessing
the broad internet. Both companies are pushing for custom apps. Apple is
trying to regulate the quality (for better or worse), but I wouldn't classify
Google as being non-App/all internet. Apple's very pro HTML5/web standards, so
don't rule them out of the web-is-the-app business just yet. They may not be
providing the web apps/services like Google does, but they certainly know
their users want to be able to access the latest and greatest apps the web has
to offer.

------
Jun8
"The two points of view are this: Apple: Our apps provide better access to the
Net than the Net itself. Google: The Net itself is the Killer App."

I haven't seen a more succinct summary of the battle than this.

